# understanding ways in all of us even to you



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

Allot of talk has went in to oral sex.To perform cunnilingus on a women.To perform fellatio on a man.Some people use these things as sexual alternative to intercourse.But when two people who are able to do this,there are still stop sign.Why?When a women gets hers,she is truly limited by herself.Now thats if the man knows how.Well it long known that many women are like a diesel engine.Hard and slow to start.But wants warmed up can go for miles and miles.Even the best runner couldn't keep up.Now for man when he reaches hims,it well known to new England journal that his body just went two miles standing still.And said penis need rest,drink,sandwich,nap time,TV,some space.Different need for each of us.We don't talk to each other with the understand of the other in mind.We forget who we'll talking to.We don't tell the other the truth about our self.Why i need you on my shaft,cause the warmth and the wetness and what you do that no other part of your body can do.IT the special things,remember i love you for you not for what you do.Many women after reaching goals end hadn't always wanted intercourse.Both party's half to known each other and them self and then talk about it.It's not going to work fine all the time.Relationship,mentally dynamic always changing.If you two could just shut the world out but for a short time you two would see.Decide what your going to do.Many reason why i love you and not for the cum in your mouth.I yearn to help you on your way,help me help you there for us we receive us both.G------------------O--------------A---------------L..:rofl:


----------



## rainbows (Jun 29, 2010)

What?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

